# Dirt Bikes



## SRT (Aug 19, 2004)

I'd like to get a dirt bike but don't have too much cash to throw around. I was wondering if anyone knew some good places that sell used bikes in SE MI. Maybe some advice on what would be good for a 1st timer. I was looking at some CR250s, but all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

couple posts down is a cr250 for sale, check it out. my cr125 is gonna be up for sale soon.buying some property and need cash. i need to get $700 for it. other than that check out dealers they have bulliten boards with ads.

craig


----------



## SRT (Aug 19, 2004)

the problem i had was finding a used dealer. all dealers have some used but the selection is always poor in what ive found


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

There is a place in Roseville Mi. I am not sure of the name but they sell all used atv's dirt bikes snowmobiles etc. It is located at Common Rd. and M-97(Groesbeck)Hope this helps ya.
Ted S.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Its called ultimate power toys i belive they have a website


----------



## SRT (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks - couldnt find the website but Ill check the phone books and swing by


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

As a first timer a CR250 is way to much bike, unless your say 200lbs+. you could get buy with a 250 if your careful.

look more towards the 125's.

Ride Safe


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

SRT said:


> the problem i had was finding a used dealer. all dealers have some used but the selection is always poor in what ive found


Thats because most used dirt bikes are beat to hell and a POS. No dealer in there right mind would want the liability of selling one. Its not worth the headaches. One place to look into would be White Star Auction down in Coldwater, MI. They have an auction the first Saturday of the month. Not much in the way of dirt bikes right now, mostly snowmobiles. They do give a list of past auctions to give you an idea of what sold for what. They dont have any lists prior to the auction because people are bringing in stuff right up until starting time, you never know what your going to find til you get there. Its a blast!

Here's there website: http://www.snowmobileauction.com/index.htm


----------



## SRT (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks - I did see that page before. ill check out an auction sometime


----------

